# Revlon Colorstay Foundation



## MACaholic76 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been wanting to try this foundation for quite some time now.  Do any other WoC use this? What shade would an NC45 be? TIA!


----------



## erica_1020 (Nov 11, 2007)

I tried it in Caramel.  It was mostly ok bad a tad too light so it might work for you


----------



## braidey (Nov 12, 2007)

I was at Big Lot's and I saw this foundation for $3.00 and I bought it because I heard great reviews about it.  Okay coverage, but it was HELL getting it off. You need to use an oil based makeup remover to get it off.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_I was at Big Lot's and I saw this foundation for $3.00 and I bought it because I heard great reviews about it.  Okay coverage, but it was HELL getting it off. You need to use an oil based makeup remover to get it off._

 
Oh damn. Lemming killed! I dont wanna work that hard at taking off a foundation!!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_I was at Big Lot's and I saw this foundation for $3.00 and I bought it because I heard great reviews about it. Okay coverage, but it was HELL getting it off. You need to use an oil based makeup remover to get it off._

 
I heard the same thing about trying to get this stuff off. If I could get it for $3.00, I certainly would try it. One of my co-workers uses it as an eyeshadow base and she said if you spill this foundation on your sink, you have to get bleach or something strong to remove it.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to use before I knew about Mac and the color I wore was  Caramel.BUT I bought some about a month ago and I think they changed the formula because it was way to dark. Nc44


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_ One of my co-workers uses it as an eyeshadow base and she said if you spill this foundation on your sink, you have to get bleach or something strong to remove it._

 
Seriously? Dang, I guess they picked the right name "Colorstay" huh? Wow.


----------



## pinkstar (Dec 1, 2007)

My mom uses it, she loves it.


----------



## yukiliu (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah same here...my mum loves it... i havent tried it yet


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 3, 2007)

i loved this as the staying power was amazing...and then it broke me outsomething crazy


----------



## vbretta (Dec 3, 2007)

I have to say, I use this on a daily basis, and I absolutly LOVE IT! I have normal to oily skin, so that may be why I don't have a problem getting it off. It is one of the few foundations that I have found that I have gone back to -and it doesn't change color as the day goes on. I would honestly give it a try! You could always bring it back!


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 9, 2010)

This stuff works great for me, but clogged my pores.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jun 10, 2010)

I love this stuff, definitely my go-to!


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes I do agree it clogs my pores and tends to make me look orange at times. But all and all I love it and it does do the job.


----------



## amethystkisses (Jun 12, 2010)

this is my fave foundation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i love it better than any i've tried (mac, nars, bobbi brown, mufe, clinique, prescriptives, iman)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. mac's foundations have a tendency to turn me orange. i never have a problem with getting colorstay off. best of all, when you go to hug someone you don't leave foundation on them. i use mac wipes, followed by my regular clinique cleansing system.

i use caramel in the oily skin formulation. i top it off with mac's msf in medium deep or dark (summer).


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_I was at Big Lot's and I saw this foundation for $3.00 and I bought it because I heard great reviews about it. Okay coverage, but it was HELL getting it off. You need to use an oil based makeup remover to get it off._

 
it use to be hell for me to wash this stuff off my face too.  i use to have to wash my face twice, then use a toner.  but now i use a cheap liquid gentle cleanser like equate from walmart for normal-combo skin once to get it completely off.  

the secret is what you use to wash it off your face.  i use a clean foundation brush to lather directly the liquid cleanser on my damp face, and like magic...tada...it washes all the colorstay off without having to use oil cleansers as my face is oily like crazy, so i avoid anything with oil as all costs.  try washing with a brush and it takes like 10 seconds to lather up my whole face and rinse and no need for a toner now to get rid of this colorstay.  this way of cleaning your face doesn't clog pores or cause breakouts b/c any leftover colorstay will do that to you if it's not cleaned off properly.


----------



## back2past (Jun 14, 2010)

i've used revlon colorstay for about three years now, and still love it. if you use mac studio fix fluid i would recommend taking the bottle with you to the drugstore in order to find the correct shade. i've heard that the combination/oily formula of the colorstay can be a little bit darker then the normal/dry version, so that might be something to keep in mind. hope this helps.


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 15, 2010)

I think it has good coverage but i don't really need the coverage so i usually skip it because i hate the smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to like it!


----------



## MrsGooch (Jun 20, 2010)

Tried this on a whim a while back (it was 75% off at a CVS around my way)...I havent looked back since! I LOVE it! I use "Caramel" in the Oily/Combo formula. It controls my SUPER oily skin like no other (I previously was a fan of MUFE Mat Velvet...thats still a great foundation, but for ME ColorStay performs better...for ME and my oilslick skin).

ColorSTAY is not an understatement...it does require more energy to take off at night, and it has stained my poor Clarisonic brushes something awful..but I love it dearly. Its an especially good bargain if you get it during a Buy One, Get One sale. 

I apply it with a MAC 109 Brush...goes on great. 

Only Con I have is the bottle...no pump. But last night, after I saw it suggested on another forum, I ordered some "Airless Pump Bottles" off Ebay so I will update after I see how those work.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 20, 2010)

I think it ranks up there with more expensive department store foundations. Excellent coverage if you need it, but can obviously be sheered out. Stays on like nothing else and hell to wash off. I massage my face with a bit of Albolene whenever I use Colorstay, which takes it right off.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 21, 2010)

I like it. Good coverage, easily sheered, doubles as concealer. And it's not hard to wash off or stains sinks or anything. I just use olive oil to take everything off and follow up with regular cleanser. And there's no residue in the sink or on my face.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm an NC40-42 and Natural Tan matches me exactly.I hate that it doesn't have a pump though. Try mixing it with PhotoReady and it's like hello airbrushed barbie skin!


----------

